# Getting children up to speed



## Twilkes (29 May 2020)

With a bit of encouragement, my almost 3yo son rode 3½ miles along the local shared path on his balance bike, with a few stops for raisins and a banana. He was very stop start at the beginning, but towards the end was getting into it (think it took about 1hr45) and when we got back to the car he pointed at the start of the path and said 'We do it again!' I was on my scooter so I could jump off and grab him if anything went wrong, and now my knees are knackered, so I declined. 

He's a good few years away from managing anything longer, won't even get pedals until next year, but at what age were you able to do longer more continuous rides with your children? What age and how far did you manage?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (29 May 2020)

My daughter is 9 and her absolute maximum is about 6 to 7 miles, she utterly hates hills despite having the gearing for it so if a ride of that length has significant slopes she's done for by the end. Flatter roads, she's comfortable up to that distance. 
It's enough for me, it brings a couple of villages and trails in range so we can get out together and that's the only important thing. I have no plans to coax her into being a distance monster, that would be her choice if she was ever to decide on that.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 May 2020)

I think children are very different, so it's hard to be exact. 

In my experience, six or seven miles at age six maybe and from about 8 they can do prodigious distances, 50 miles perhaps, but it has to be fun and exciting. And plenty of ice creams!


----------



## chriswoody (29 May 2020)

As above really. My lads whose 6, has really taken to cycling and 25 km (15 miles) rides are easily achieved. Whereas my 9 year old daughter has never really been that keen, but will still manage a good 18km(11miles).

Lots of breaks and just being relaxed about reaching your destination are key. Most of our rides are forest rides as well, so plenty of exploring keeps the motivation as well.


----------



## BrumJim (19 Jun 2020)

Each child is different. Mine was doing 10 miles when he was 5 1/2, 20 miles when he was 6 1/2, and has now done 30 miles (the first 22 miles of which were without breaks) aged just 7. Goodness knows what he will do this summer. However he has the stamina and quiet confidence to manage it.

I'd certainly agree with the opinions that breaks, relaxed attitude, an excuse to explore rather than bag distances, and rewards of ice cream or raisins / bananas.


----------



## icowden (19 Jun 2020)

Twilkes said:


> He's a good few years away from managing anything longer, won't even get pedals until next year, but at what age were you able to do longer more continuous rides with your children? What age and how far did you manage?



It's all about the encouragement. My kids didn't really start cycling until about 5 or 6 and I've only recently got them over a few miles (they are 11 and 13 now). On the other hand my niece (4yrs) regularly goes out for a ride with her dad and does a good 3 miles while he runs. Steering can be an issue when she loses focus but she's pretty good.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jun 2020)

The trick is to stop before they get over tired. At the moment I’d just try and keep him in that enthusiastic stage. That’s key at moment . Don’t push it too far just yet. Leave him wanting more each time.


----------



## lane (19 Jun 2020)

My son was quite keen to get cycling and achieve things like a ride to the park and then a ride to another park further way etc. until he got up to 100km and then 100 miles in his teens.

On the other hand early on my daughter rolled down a slope and came to a halt. "pedal" we told her. "I don't pedal" she replied. To this day she is not a very keen cyclist!


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Jun 2020)

My parents weren't into cycling so I took myself off to my auntie's house one afternoon on my little blue and white bike, soon after being allowed 'off the street'.
Looking at Google Maps it was 9.7 miles door to door but what an adventure. It did get me into trouble for not telling them where I'd gone.


----------



## Sixmile (19 Jun 2020)

I had bought my daughter a decent bike for her 6th birthday and almost instantly 15 miles flat rides were within her ability. Even now, two years on, she rarely manages much above that on her own. On our tandem, we've done 35 mile rides where the pain of sitting often outstrips the fatigue in her legs. Hills burn kids out quickly, parks and ice cream give them a much needed distraction


----------



## sotal (23 Jul 2020)

Both of mine were able to do flat 25km (15 mile) rides at about the age of 6. They are now 8 and 12 and we don't often go further than that but will mix in some trickier routes now. We often do a 10km route which has 3 hills in it. I'd say they work as hard on that route as the flat 25km route but without taking quite as much time up.

At 3, balance bikes are great - there is no reason to rush to big distances, enjoy what they can do and keep it fun.


----------



## Twilkes (23 Jul 2020)

sotal said:


> Both of mine were able to do flat 25km (15 mile) rides at about the age of 6. They are now 8 and 12 and we don't often go further than that but will mix in some trickier routes now. We often do a 10km route which has 3 hills in it. I'd say they work as hard on that route as the flat 25km route but without taking quite as much time up.
> 
> At 3, balance bikes are great - there is no reason to rush to big distances, enjoy what they can do and keep it fun.



Yeah we've not done anything like that since, and the weather has turned a bit so not been going to the park as much. Will maybe upgrade to a pedal bike after the winter but he's still going strong on the balance bike and has got the hang of his back brake now which is a good safety advancement on holding his backpack when we go down hills!


----------



## Jimidh (23 Jul 2020)

I think the most important thing with kids is just let them enjoy riding bikes and for you to enjoy their company whilst doing so.

Both my kids were so different.My son could ride a bike properly when he was 3 and by 6-7 would easily come out for a 20 mile ride. He is 17 now and a very strong rider and very skilful mountain biker.

Younger daughter didn’t ride a bike properly till she was 5. She liked going for a ride with me but it took us an hour to do 2-3 miles as she would stop every 100m to pick up a stick, look at a sheep or get off and climb up a bank. I loved going out with her as much as I did going for longer rides with my son.

As any parent with older children will tell you just enjoy them as they are and don’t push them to be the bike rider you want them to be.


----------



## kynikos (24 Jul 2020)

They're all different. I have 2 grandkids, born 2 days apart, aged 3 and a quarter. One is happy doing 15 miles and is bike crazy and the other has no interest whatsoever.


----------



## atbman (9 Aug 2020)

Our Kids Saturday Bike club had 2 who did the 70 mile Great Yorkshire Bike Ride from Wetherby to Filey and a 10 year old who did Alpe d'Huez but they were exceptional. However, we used to regularly take them on the Spen Valley Bike path, a 15 mile round trip on a converted rail line with a break at the turn and they rarely had any trouble. The key thing I've gathered from 20 odd years it that kids, even 5/6 year olds can ride a really long way with some fun and games on the way. At that age, fun should be the only factor involved: then they'll pick up the skills and the fitness in the same way kids always have done. Good luck to everyone on this page


----------



## RPSlacky (23 Sep 2020)

Agree with all the points above, key things for me with two girls (6yo enjoys cycling has good frog bike is quite short for her age, and 4yo who won't really entertain the idea)...

Let them choose - I found this hard until recently, often "forcing" them to do more than they wanted to. We recently went to the Tissington Trail in Derbyshire, a nice flat ex-Railway track, and gave the 6yo the option of a short ride on her own bike or a long ride in the trailer - she chose trailer this time  but said at the end she wanted her own bike next time!
The right route - especially with the smaller bikes, any small hills seem much harder! We live near a reservoir with an 8 mile route round it... in theory nice and flat, in reality lots of short and sharp ups & downs which sapped the 6yo's energy
Final thought... get used to saying "we are nearly there" and "no its not time for the picnic yet"!!!


----------

